# Fmainformative server offline



## buguhan (Jan 27, 2013)

Does anyone know why their webside is offline?
I got the email that the new issues are ready for downloading, but when I  click on the link, Firefox tells me that the server is not available.

I think, I am not the onlyone with that problem.


----------



## geezer (Jan 28, 2013)

No idea what's up. It works for me. Call or email Steven Dowd: (623) 249 4208 --   www.FMAInformative.info


----------



## buguhan (Jan 30, 2013)

Ok, now works again


----------

